# Cory Catfish and Aquarium salt.



## Plant keeper

I will put in salt sometime but not daily...


----------



## CaptainPictusIII

I only add salt with water changes to replace the salt that is removed.


----------



## wkndracer

Shane on planet catfish advised me to stay at 1/2 the recommended levels when adding salt to tanks containing Cory when I asked.
HTH


----------



## DarkCobra

Back in my non-planted days, I kept albino cories and otos in the full recommended 2 tbsp/10G.

Only negative effect was that new otos (and neon tetras) tended to die if I got them from a store that didn't use salt, unless I used a drip acclimation. Later I stopped using salt and found the reverse, a drip acclimation was necessary to ensure survival from a store that used salt. So they may be more sensitive to sudden changes in salinity than the salt itself.


----------



## beardedcharmer

I would use salt only when you are treating for an illness. It is really unnecessary otherwise.


----------



## BBradbury

*Corys and Salt*

Good morning...

I love you guys and gals that use aquarium salt in your tanks! I'm one of the few "Oldtimers" that still use standard aquarium salt in my "Livebearer" and Corydoras tanks. The new aquarists seem like they're scared to death of using it on a regular basis, but highly recommend the use if the fish come down with some type of ailment.

Corys are supposedly "salt sensative", but all mine are fine. Even the older ones I've had for years, do very well with a little in the tank water.

I add a teaspoon in every five gallons of my water change water and change a minimum of half the tank water weekly.

Salt has been used just about since the hobby started to maintain healthy gill function. Essentially, the fish have an easier time breathing with a trace of salt in the water.

I have a large number of old aquarium reference books and all recommend using salt in the tank water. I use standard aquarium salt, but some of my books recommend either kosher or canning salt.

Thanks for the post, I don't feel so much like the "Lone Ranger" anymore!

B


----------



## CaptainPictusIII

Thanks for the advice. Im not sure exactly what Corys I will get but im happy to know that they will be safe in aquarium salt.


----------



## tuffgong

Other than treating for ich, why would you want to put salt in your cory tank? I've watched lots of videos of the corydora's natural habitat and all of the locales were tannin stained soft river water. IMO adding salt is almost the exact opposite of their natural habitat.....


----------



## CaptainPictusIII

The reason why I want to put cory's in Aquarium Salted water is to add some low level action to my aquarium. Currently I have Black Phantom Tetra's, Black Molly's, and Mickey Mouse Platy's. I think a small shoal of Cory's would be the perfect addition! I used to have a few Pictus in the tank but the majority of my fish are quick live bearers so I would have to wait many months to add the baby's to the tank. Pictus LOVE to eat small fish when the lights are off.


----------

